# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  طوبى لمن حفظ الكتاب بصدره

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

طوبى لمن حفظ الكتاب بصدره ...
فبدى وضيئا كالنجوم تألقا
 و تمثل القرآن فى أخلاقه ...
وفعاله فه الفؤاد تعلقا
 و تلاه فى جنح الدجى متدبرا ...
و الدمع من بين الجفون ترقرق
 هذي صفاة الحافظين كتابه...
 حقا فكن بصفاتهم متخلقا
 ياحافظ القرآن رتل آيه ...
فالكل أنصت للتلاوة مطرقا
 ياحافظ القرآن لست بحافظ ...
حتى تكون لما حفظت مطبقا
 ماذا يفيد أن تسمى حافظا ...
وكتاب ربك فى الفؤاد تمزقا
 يا أمتي القرآن حبل نجاتنا  ...
فتمسكي بعراه كي لا نغرقا
 و التجمعي حول الكتاب شتاتنا ...
حتى نزيل تناحرا و تفرقا
 و التجعليه محكما فى أمرنا ...
وثقي بوعد الله أن يتحقق
رفع الله قدركم بالقرآن

----------


## الدعوة الى الله

> طوبى لمن حفظ الكتاب بصدره ...
> فبدى وضيئا كالنجوم تألقا
>  و تمثل القرآن فى أخلاقه ...
> وفعاله فه الفؤاد تعلقا
>  و تلاه فى جنح الدجى متدبرا ...
> و الدمع من بين الجفون ترقرق
>  هذي صفاة الحافظين كتابه...
>  حقا فكن بصفاتهم متخلقا
>  ياحافظ القرآن رتل آيه ...
> ...


 واياك اخيتي - بارك الله فيك

----------

